# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Sept 18th 5:00pm



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2021)

Yup! I forgot to post this month's ride, so make plans to come out! It's still warm, so we'll meet up at about 5:00pm at Library Park in Monrovia ,CA. Kick/dropstands up at around 6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia along the majestic San Gabriel Mountain foothills. Then we head back into town for dinner and drinks(if you like).

Note* If you feel under the weather or not comfortable social distancing, please wait until you are feeling better and able to stay safe. Masks are encouraged, but we at least ask that we all be smart about what we're still going through as a community, a nation and as fellow humans. Be safe!😷

See you there...

@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@King Louie
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@BFGforme 
@39zep
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@okozzy
@Balloonatic


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 13, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! I forgot to post this month's ride, so make plans to come out! It's still warm, so we'll meet up at about 5:00pm at Library Park in Monrovia ,CA. Kick/dropstands up at around 6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia along the majestic San Gabriel Mountain foothills. Then we head back into town for dinner and drinks(if you like).
> 
> Note* If you feel under the weather or not comfortable social distancing, please wait until you are feeling better and able to stay safe. Masks are encouraged, but we at least ask that we all be smart about what we're still going through as a community, a nation and as fellow humans. Be safe!😷
> 
> ...



Love to be there, but as I told you before, these evening rides are tough on an old blind guy to drive back home afterwords..
I'll wait till you start the morning rides.... 😎 🤓 🚴‍♂️


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 13, 2021)

Im in!  Maybe.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! I forgot to post this month's ride, so make plans to come out! It's still warm, so we'll meet up at about 5:00pm at Library Park in Monrovia ,CA. Kick/dropstands up at around 6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia along the majestic San Gabriel Mountain foothills. Then we head back into town for dinner and drinks(if you like).
> 
> Note* If you feel under the weather or not comfortable social distancing, please wait until you are feeling better and able to stay safe. Masks are encouraged, but we at least ask that we all be smart about what we're still going through as a community, a nation and as fellow humans. Be safe!😷
> 
> ...



It's gonna be a beautiful day for a bike ride! Bring a friend!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 20, 2021)

Where's all the pictures?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Where's all the pictures?



It was a light crowd, so we went brewery hopping. Not too many pics tho.

Looks like my phone doesn't take the best night pics.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 20, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> It was a light crowd, so we went brewery hopping. Not too many pics tho.
> 
> Looks like my phone doesn't take the best night pics.
> 
> ...



Is this your phone?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Is this your phone?
> 
> View attachment 1481875



Close...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 29, 2021)

I forgot to post the ones I took.  Hopefully next month will be a little bigger turnout.


----------

